# MacOS 9 sur iMac2010 S.Leopard



## Bubblefreddo (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour je viens de défricher de vieux cd (jeux entre autre) qui tournaient sous macOS classic... Bien evidemment ils ne marchent pas avec SL qui ne gère plus classic.
Bon but est de faire tourner Falcon 4.O qui était un super simulateur de vol...
Sheepsaver est une solution mais que je n'arrive pas à installer!
Parlleles? qu'en pensez vous?

si qqu'un a une idee?

MErci et a plus


----------



## daffyb (11 Novembre 2010)

essaye en prenant une version préconfigurée sur the pirate bay par exemple


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse ...
J'ai réussi en trouvant un tuto ... et ca a l'air de bien marcher ! sauf que j'ai selectionner le mode full screen et maintenant je n'arrive plus a récuperer la barre des menus donc je n'ai plus accès aux préferences de sheepsaver....

Quelqu'un a une idee?
A+


----------



## mtcubix (11 Novembre 2010)

moi j'ai installé basiliks II, essaie il est très bien

 basiliks


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2010)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse ...
> J'ai réussi en trouvant un tuto ... et ca a l'air de bien marcher ! sauf que j'ai selectionner le mode full screen et maintenant je n'arrive plus a récuperer la barre des menus donc je n'ai plus accès aux préferences de sheepsaver....
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idee?
> A+



c'est indiqué ici (en bas, chapitre Running in full-screen mode)

http://www.emaculation.com/doku.php/sheepshaver_mac_os_x_setup



> *Running in full-screen mode*
> SheepShaver can be set to run full-screen in the Audio / Video tab in preferences by setting &#8220;Video Type&#8221; to &#8220;Fullscreen&#8221;. The resolution settings (Width and Height) will be respected and will fill the available screen maximally while retaining proportions. On a modern high-resolution wide-screen monitor, a 1024×769 resolution will be thus be shown with black bars at the left and right sides of the screen. With the resolution set to &#8220;Maximum&#8221;, the native resolution of the screen will be used.
> 
> While SheepShaver is running full-screen, the Mac OS X environment cannot be accessed. That includes the Mac OS X menu bar and thus SheepShaver preferences. If you want to make changes to SheepShaver preferences, for instance go back to running SheepShaver in window mode, you can use the stand-alone preferences editor:
> ...


----------

